# Gaggia Classic steam has packed up



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Please help, my steam has packed up, I was doing a re pressure of the OPV last night and went to make a cup today and no steam, or very little and there was loud clanking from inside machine.

When the loud clank starts it shoots water back through the OPV tube.

I don't know where to start with this problem, hope someone has an idea.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you set your OPV too low? So no or hardly any pressure in the boiler.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just took lid off and tried it.

The clanking seems to be the boiling water being pumped back into the main water container via silicon tube attached to the OPV.

The inside of the machine seems to be hotter and the whole thing keeps churning away even when all switched off, could this be numerous problems? I'm thinking the temp stat gone and also something else that's why it's pouring boiling water back into water container.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

tribs said:


> Have you set your OPV too low? So no or hardly any pressure in the boiler.


I'll see if I can up the pressure. I'll give that a try now. Thanks


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Tribs, you are a star.

Only thing is now, it's still blowing steam out when I've switched it off. Have I set the OPV too high now?

Mucked that mod up good and propped now.

5mins has passed and it's turned off but the steam wand is still blowing small steam out as though it's slowly releasing pressure. Any ideas?


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Jason1wood said:


> Tribs, you are a star.
> 
> Only thing is now, it's still blowing steam out when I've switched it off. Have I set the OPV too high now?
> 
> ...


Steam knobs off/closed isn't it?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha I know I'm not very au fait with these but yes it was mate, just sounded like a slow release of built up pressure.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Jason1wood said:


> Haha I know I'm not very au fait with these but yes it was mate, just sounded like a slow release of built up pressure.


Just checking as i might no someone who's done this on more that one ocassion.

In theory no steam should come out if the steam value is closed...however there is an issue where the steam wand cam dribble and leak water when its closed so i guess this could also mean steam could escape as well.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

sounds like you may have blown the seal on the internal spindle ( non replacable) or you have some scale trapped in it. the opv is factory set on the classic, you can cause more damage than good by altering it

mark


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah right.

So it's non repairable then?

It does stop when I've steamed my milk and then purge the shower head. Loads of steam comes out the group head seems to relieve the steam nozzle.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Are you saying that doing the opv mod isn't worth doing Mark?


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2011)

@Jason1Wood: have you resolved this now?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I still get spitting out the steam nozzle but all I do is purge the group head and all the builtup steam releases out of there.

Not ideal but it stops the problem. Think I'll need to do another pressure gauge test though.

Do you have any knowledge of said problem? Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

it can cause more damage than good if played around with wrongly. opv is factory set to give 10-15 bar

mark


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I've had steam spitting out of my Classic since I got it from new. It is only a little and only when the boiler gets hot (i.e. its been on a long while or the steam switch is on. I just keep a plastic beaker underneath to catch the drips. I think it is the steam valve that is at fault.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

sounds like your steam valve is the way out if the spitting is from the steam wand. they are dear £32.50 so maybe put up with it til it gets too annoying lol

mark


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, I thought as much.

The machine is still under warranty, but it's something I am happy to live with. Don't fancy sending my machine away for something so trivial.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

may be trivial now, but it will do your head in soon. use the warranty, get a new one fitted


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2011)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> may be trivial now, but it will do your head in soon. use the warranty, get a new one fitted


ah interesting. I'm in the same boat, 7 month old Gaggia Classic with leaking steam wand. Its got to the point where quite a bit of water comes out of the wand whilst the brewing switch is open. I've been hesitant about sending it for repair as I assume I'll be without it for quite a while?


----------

